

YC needs a better application process - dgabriele

For an organization that fishes for ideas like it already owns them, its application process sure does suck. Not too innovative or creative there. It's not like I'm going to go into the scientific details of what I have in mind, what I am actually doing, or how I am doing it, when asked about having ever hacked something besides a computer. I don't think it's possible. I know that I have the technical ability to accomplish what I have in mind. That's not the question. Good luck choosing applicants. Next time,  maybe you should choose who wins by rolling dice.
======
ewokhead
"For an organization that fishes for ideas like it already owns them, its
application process sure does suck. Not too innovative or creative there. "

Okay, so you think it sucks. How about offering up a solution. As it stands,
you are still a part of what you perceive as a problem. Why not become part of
the solution by proposing ways to "fix" the process? It seems like you are
just complaining to complain. That sucks.

I am not sure what you mean by "For an organization that fishes for ideas like
it already owns them" because by the definition of their business model if
they invest in you then, well, they do own part of your business. Investments
are best treated with objectivity and as if you were the owner, that is one of
the basic principles of the Graham(as in Benjamin) and Dodd approach.

" It's not like I'm going to go into the scientific details of what I have in
mind, what I am actually doing, or how I am doing it, when asked about having
ever hacked something besides a computer."

You are missing the point of that query it seems.

"I know that I have the technical ability to accomplish what I have in mind."

Okay, so do it. Stop whining about the Y-Combinator process and execute on
your vision. Why is seeking capital so important if you know you have the
technical ability, since the implication in your statement is that the
technical chops are all that matter. Go build and make them regret not
investing. You realize that YC is one of many capital management companies
that do early stage investing right?

What happened? Why are you angry about the process? How can it be improved? If
you hate something, work to improve it. If all you do is complain about the
problem and never attempt to fix it, you are part of the problem as well.

I hope that I see dgabriele running a successful company by the end of the
year. That would be awesome.

------
PAULHANNA84
Maybe they did a good job at rejecting your application, and this is my
assumption based on this posting of yours. You fired back because your ego was
hit. You're going to have to refine your ego if you ever plan on running a
successful business.

------
michaelpinto
Investors don't "fish for ideas" because frankly multiple parties tend to come
up with the same ideas all the time — so they're really investing in people.
And a great way to weed out the non-serious is to have an old school
application; because if you aren't willing to do that what else aren't you
willing to do? Also if you find that the application is too vanilla then it's
your job to find to shine within those limitations.

Lastly it's not like anyone is forcing anyone to apply: If you really think
you're the next Steve/Bill/Larry/Mark/etc. then you don't need outside
validation to get going.

------
soneca
I think that you should try to read and understand more about what YC is
looking for through its application process. You are just doing pointless
critics. You are actually demanding a better application for you, not for YC.

I also could do that, as a non-tech founder, I wish they put less emphasis on
technical skills, but I actually tried to understand their reasons, not just
complained with the first argument I had in my mind.

------
6thSigma
> I know that I have the technical ability to accomplish what I have in mind.

YC doesn't. They can't read minds. That's what the application is for.

------
JT123
Believe me or not, its actually like rolling a dice, taking chance on the
entrepreneurs where sides of dice reads (1)skills (2)passion (3) Commitment
(4)traction (5) smartness (6)Duh

Its just that they can make a move only after three dice rolls, and if they
see 'Duh' appears once, they would have to throw the dice and consider a new
dice for the game of start-up.

------
t0
YC looks more at the person, not the idea. We're happy to provide help or
discuss this with you, but coming here making insults is pointless.

